# Shoulder pain after BFP 8dp5dt



## sophiasstruggle (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello

Wondering if anyone can help, Im 8dp5dt and i've got a pain in my left shoulder hurts when i press on it.  Feels like the muscle almost strained.  I am now reallly parnoid im going to have an eptopic.  Is this possible so early on to get the shoulder pain symptom.  I'm not bleeding and dont have cramps.  I have had shoulder pain like this a few years ago, but just really really paranoid. sorry if i sound mad. xxx


----------



## chicksmum (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi

It could just be a shoulder injury. Probably best to wait a few days to see if it gets better, if not think about contacting the clinic.
Ectopic pregnancies are very rare so unlikely to be that. 

I had a bit of shoulder pain last week and was paranoid about ectopic (esp as I have had some bleeding). Everything is in the right place though (just need to to grow!).

Best of luck in the 2ww. Hope it all works out for you.

Chicksmum


----------



## sophiasstruggle (Feb 16, 2011)

It's not hurting today.  It's hopefully an old injury.  Thank you so much for replying.  Bloody terrifying this pregnancy lark.  Congrats on your pregnancy!  I hope all your dreams come true. x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

I'll have to dig out my literature from my IVF - but sure that was one of the symptoms listed on the side effects of EC.  Can't see your signature at mo - but did you have IVF?


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

I can't find it at the mo, but I'm sure I read it somewhere in the pack they gave me or perhaps the nurses spoke to me about it - but it's got something to do with a connecting nerve?


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Sorry me again - found it in my Antagonist Cycle Treatment booklet (produced by my clinic), in the Q & A section:

Q: I have pain in my shoulder since egg recovery.  Is this normal?

A: Yes Shoulder pain is referred pain from the operation site, which can be relieved by pain killing tablets

Congratulations - you are normal!!!!!


----------



## sophiasstruggle (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks G for this info.  Really useful for me and peeps reading this post.  I had FET.  No shoulder pain so hopefullly this pregnancy is normal as it possibly can be. Thanks again and    x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

sorry should have read your signature when I came back out of my post - just me going off on a ramble I'm afraid.  
Good luck!


----------

